# Need soleniod ?



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Just clicks when I try to start it. New and fully charged battery. Did start it a couple of weeks ago, but "clicked" a couple of times before it engaged.

Arctic cat 400 4x4. Anyone know the cost off hand?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'm sure you're probably well aware of this but I'll ask anyway...

Did you try removing, cleaning, and reinstalling the battery cables at both ends?

Even with a good battery, a bad connection can cause that kind of problem. The connections are the very first thing I check even before battery condition.

John


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

One of the first things I check.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> One of the first things I check.


I had a similar problem ,,,I took the starter off and lubed the Bendix,work fine a couple times ,then quit and did not want to start like a dead battery .took the starter off to check it not on the machine ,,well it worked when it wanted to I checked the brushes one was good the other was worn out,,,replaced them no problem since


----------



## skeeter341 (Apr 2, 2008)

If its a Warn winch ,They have a recall on some of the contactors ,They will send a free one if you qualify ,NO ??? Asked ,Go to warns web site and go to whats hot and it has all the info there ,I did it and got a new one in a week !!!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

roger23 said:


> I had a similar problem ,,,I took the starter off and lubed the Bendix,work fine a couple times ,then quit and did not want to start like a dead battery .took the starter off to check it not on the machine ,,well it worked when it wanted to I checked the brushes one was good the other was worn out,,,replaced them no problem since


Jumped the starter on the machine. Started right up. 

Checked the wire coming from the solenoid to the starter (when trying to start) no or very little juice via volt meter.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

try ebay i have seen them for $19.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

skeeter341 said:


> If its a Warn winch ,They have a recall on some of the contactors ,They will send a free one if you qualify ,NO ??? Asked ,Go to warns web site and go to whats hot and it has all the info there ,I did it and got a new one in a week !!!


Mike's trouble was with the starter not the winch. 

Sounds like you found the problem Mike. It really sounds like just a bad cable or connector or connection between the connecor and cable on one end of the cable. I'd bet the latter.

John


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Its more like a starter/relay than a solenoid.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Just clicks when I try to start it. New and fully charged battery. Did start it a couple of weeks ago, but "clicked" a couple of times before it engaged.
> 
> Arctic cat 400 4x4. Anyone know the cost off hand?


http://stores.channeladvisor.com/discount-starter-alternator/Solenoid/


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

ordered OEM for $22


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

That was it. Up and running.

Bring on the ice!!!!!!


----------



## luckdog257 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have an 2007 artic cat 650 H1. Had problems 5 months after I bought battery just clicks sometimes. Sometimes I can ride out into the field shut it off and it wont start, dead battery. The digital pod also is not working. Had it into the dealership to be repaired, they told me there is nothing wrong with it just need to replace the battery. contacted Artic cat and they told me they wont warrenty the battery past 90 days.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

luckdog257 said:


> I have an 2007 artic cat 650 H1. Had problems 5 months after I bought battery just clicks sometimes. Sometimes I can ride out into the field shut it off and it wont start, dead battery. The digital pod also is not working. Had it into the dealership to be repaired, they told me there is nothing wrong with it just need to replace the battery. contacted Artic cat and they told me they wont warrenty the battery past 90 days.


Put a load test on the battery, that will tell you if the battery is dead. (charge first) I knew it definitely wasn't the battery in my case. The clicking was felt on the solenoid.

Another way to check is to put on a charger with a start(jump mode) mode (Ususally 100amps)
and try starting that way. Do it quick. Thats alot of amps for a small battery.


----------

